
How two determined scientists built a world-class lab out of Radio Shack parts - sohkamyung
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/05/how-two-determined-scientists-built-a-world-class-lab-out-of-radio-shack-parts/
======
dekhn
Amen to this (it took me over a decade to realize I didn't actually want to be
a professor, but an engineer): Hagopian, she says, is like a lot of people who
work in the sciences, "geniuses with instrumentation in tech, [but who] don't
want to be professors and give talks." She hopes that these "true heroes" can
be celebrated in a more public way and their contributions recognized as being
key to scientific progress. "I needed a whole book to explain the heroism of
someone unusual," she said.

